# ASEAN markets?



## bepra1 (30 July 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am just wondering whether is there any one out there investing in the ASEAN (i.e. Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and etc) Share market? How are they performing?


----------



## resourcesman (30 July 2007)

I have a small amount of funds in a managed fund over there (from my days of working in Malaysia). Its been doing pretty well in the past few months, up about 20-30% after being stagnant for about 2 years prior to that.


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

I don’t invest in the ASEAN markets. Was wanting to get into Vietnam though ,to capture growth there, but was unable to as they as yet do not allow foreign retail investors. Tried to get in through Merrill Lynch but they had a minimum of a couple million bucks which I do not have!

I invest in the China H share market through Hongkong, though.


----------



## UPKA (30 July 2007)

purple said:


> I don’t invest in the ASEAN markets. Was wanting to get into Vietnam though ,to capture growth there, but was unable to as they as yet do not allow foreign retail investors. Tried to get in through Merrill Lynch but they had a minimum of a couple million bucks which I do not have!
> 
> I invest in the China H share market through Hongkong, though.




may be you should look at Hunter Hall Value Growth Fund, they r moving into vietnam the next couple of yrs, atm most of their investments r in Sth Korea. They do see Vietnam simliar to the Chinese index (200-300% return in 2 yrs)


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> may be you should look at Hunter Hall Value Growth Fund, they r moving into vietnam the next couple of yrs, atm most of their investments r in Sth Korea. They do see Vietnam simliar to the Chinese index (200-300% return in 2 yrs)




don'tknow why Funds tend to do very weak..

AGF China Fund : shot up 40% on open and trading sideways eversince..
INE India Fund : could not raise the full subscription and did not list!!

i'm not too keen on funds..


----------



## dutchie (15 January 2018)

Indonesian Market is crashing!

Literally.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5269787/Indonesian-stock-exchange-floor-collapses.html

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## greggles (15 January 2018)

dutchie said:


> Hope everyone is OK.




It is being reported that 70 people have been injured but so far there do not appear to be any fatalities.

A lucky escape indeed.


----------

